# Most Powerful Chaos List



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Aside from Iron Warriors which of the 9 Chaos Armies do you think is the most fun to play and collect whilst being tournament competitive?

I planned on buying a new Chaos horde this year - which hasn't happened thus far so I'm hoping this thread can spur me on.

Grimm


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I think the second most powerful Chaos list competitively is the Emperors Children. They can throw down a huge amount of firepower and still be alright in close combat. They have a lot of stuff that works on the opponents leadership at the same time. They are so solid when in the hands of the right person. Not to mention they get demonic fast attack steeds that rend...


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah Emp Children are pretty evil, warp screen almost all their sonic guns are a pain in the ass to deal against, as well as having pretty good CC along with how tooled they can make their Champs
I personally like Word Beares(Thus i play them) Any Deamon chioce including Greater, So you can have a infiltrate Squad Hide in cover or try to creep up to the enemy's rear lines and have a nice present for them in the ways of Daemonic summoning, having Daemonetts with Steeds chase down and tie up infantry or go for skimmers and other armor with rending while some bloodletters tear things up with Power Weapons at Str 5 and a 3/5 up armor save so they can take retaliating punishment, not to mention your marines and elites as well as usually one Heavy Support and a DP
Thats if things go right though... >.>;


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

i honestly think the 2nd most competitive and fun to play with is night lords or nurgle who doesnt like loads of raptors flying around whop chopping peoples apart special in the night where you can be less seen and also if you nurgle you dnt have to see em to nurgle rot them you would just see this giant green fog advancing then all of a sudden pfftttt they fart and you choke to death


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I really think it becomes your preference and how you play it which makes the army, how you use its strenghts try to make up for weaknesses how you set it up and how you play it against your opponent


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

DaemonsR'us said:


> I really think it becomes your preference and how you play it which makes the army, how you use its strenghts try to make up for weaknesses how you set it up and how you play it against your opponent


That's essentially it... although there are certain configurations that lend themselves more to the broken, fluffless nature of tournament play better than others.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd go with Slaanesh lots of possiblities modelling wise. As far as the list Itself Siren Is probably the most broken rule throughout 40k, throw In mounted Daemonettes/Normal, and Infiltrating Noise marines with sonic weapons and you've got yourself a damn hard army. :shock:


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Where in the rules does it state that Daemonettes can get steeds?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm going to say its in the second printing of the Codex, the one that fixed some of the errors and no one knew it was printed til it came out. But since i don't have that in hand, I can't be sure. They are mentioned in the Chaos FAQ though


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Its new, printed with the 2nd printing or LatD forget exactly
but for 28 Points total Daemonetts can get Steeds and move with Daemonic Speed


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

If i remember correctly they also become fast attack (still having a 1st print run Codex with no toughnesses in brackets eg oblits =T5)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Oops sorry for not mentioning that XD forgot that part, but yes they do become Fast Attack then as well


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Oops sorry for not mentioning that XD forgot that part, but yes they do become Fast Attack then as well


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Back on post as were I would go for Black Legion for two reasons;
1)Abaddon is one mean geezer.
2) So adaptable. My regular opponent has a about 5000pts and a further 1000 of each Power I never know whats coming out of the case next


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

IMHO, Alpha legion are pretty nails. An all infiltrating army, and lords of doom! Pretty hard to beat if you cant out maneuver them! 


But i really like Night Lords and Word Bearers. I think that they are the most characterful of the Legions. 


MarzM


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry bud not against a well equipped marine force, gotta love auspexs, i roll (before match btw) if i see i shoot, you die!!! lol. um but back on topic, i would go with...... ohh i dont no :? , i dont even play chaos


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ah, I play Alpha Legion its my main army and when you have that many Iniltraters Its not about how close you get to deploy to the enemy. (Trust me you will always run out of cover in the middle of the Table with this many infiltaters anyway.) 

The main advantage is (heh heh) the joy of your opponents face as you make him set up the majority of his force without knowing where yours is going to be. Once thats been done every squad in you force can be deployed where you want opposite their target/mission objective in balistic range. It is great to know where everything is before you have to deploy. :twisted: 


But I still think Black Legion is the strongest all round Legion though others will be better in specific circumstances.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i agree, totally.

And with regards to auspex, i personally think its vitually useless. If you can see the infiltrators, then it means they are at least 19" away. So you then have to score 19 or more MINIMUM on 4 dice.

I dont have the program saved to my favourites anymore but i ran the numbers through a probability program once and the odds were very much stacked against. 

Also most targets will be out of los wherever possible, or as vash was suggesting, not up close, but instead in a nice bit of cover, somewhere near max range away, with the perfect weapons to bring the pain on. An alpha legion Havoc heavy force can be very scary to face


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It is cmpletely useless at its current job. The real way to make the Auspex useful would be to make it significantly more expensive, and give that free shot at both Infiltrators and Deep Strikers, both making it useful and challenging the monodominance of Drop Pod armies.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> It is cmpletely useless at its current job. The real way to make the Auspex useful would be to make it significantly more expensive, and give that free shot at both Infiltrators and Deep Strikers, both making it useful and challenging the monodominance of Drop Pod armies.


I like this idea a lot, take the smirk of the drop pod generals faces!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

But on thread I play word bearers which is great fun, although I wont use daemonettes. Because you can't gaurantee which daemons are turning up on which turns they can be a bit random for competitive play.

I have nearly completed my alpha legion and I have just thought of the benefits of infiltrating havocs!! Oh well back to the army list.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I've gotten seriously rolled by Slaneeshi armies. Daemonettes all up in my grill, slashing away. Besides the extra toughness on a lot of the Traitor Marines, made them difficult to wound.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

There are a great many benefits to he various chaos lists, but out of all of them, I think IW has it pretty good. While still vulnerable, the IW list allows for a very effective list that plays to the natural strengths in the way 40k is designed. All are good, none are the best, but IW does have some very obvious and distinct advantages that are hard to match up against.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Interestingly I think IW actually find it hardest to face other chaso lists, at least at a competative tournament level. Obviously they suit shootout type games, where they can bring there vast firepower to bare, and also they are naturally pretty tough to weather the returning storm of fire. Also they do have some of the best counter assault in the game at there disposal in the form of teh daemon prince.


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

i honestly think its IW cause not many people are ready to take on 4 squads of havocs with siege specialists(comes free) and infiltrate inc 4 heavy weopons

my ideal sort of havocs squad would have 
-4 lascannons
-4 missle launchers
-3 heavy bolters 1 reaper autocannon
-2 lascannons 2 missle launcher or 4 heavy bolters

not many people expect so many heavy weopons + infiltrating into a solid position

IW are more of a tactical force making full benifit of trenches bunkers flanking and support fire they lack CC but they can pack a punch if needed


----------



## Warsmith Tharak (Jan 29, 2007)

Reaper autocannon is for terminators and defilers only, but standard autocannon is legal for havocs. I sometimes use 2*4 heavy bolter teams with infeltrate, 4 autocannons with tankhunter and 4 lascannon with tankhunter. All havocs are 9 men squads and with some obliterators it is devestating :twisted:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would have to agree that IW is probably the easiest list to powergame with in the Chaos dex.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Back to the question though it said aside from IW, because yes, with the amount of firepower and counter attack ability IW has its hard to fight back
But yeah i would have to go with Black legion as well as one of the next most powerful, they're just so damn versatile you dont kno what your going to fight


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Back to the question though it said aside from IW, because yes, with the amount of firepower and counter attack ability IW has its hard to fight back
But yeah i would have to go with Black legion as well as one of the next most powerful, they're just so damn versatile you dont kno what your going to fight


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I play Word Bearers to celebrate the release of the new Chaos dex'. I'm up 2500 points.

-Dirge


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Ohhh, older topic. 

Personally, even though I don't care for Papa Nurgle, I'd recommend Death Guard as a very tourney worthy force. Even more than the other Cults and the Black Legion.


----------

